# Mic's for REW



## Sailor_Ernie (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all,
Newby question. I apologize if this question has been addressed previously.
I purchased a RadioShack 33-4050 so that I can get started with REW and will down load the appropiate file.
I also have two B&K 4007 Measurement Mics with factory calibration charts that I would prefer to use.
Is it possible to transfer the factory data to a spread sheet or whatever file type that REW uses? 
I have a Crown 48v PS and mixer for a line out to my PC. (XP with Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro) 
I also have an Audio Control SA-3050A Spectrum Analyzer.It doesn't have a line out but the mic seems to be a good one.
My main use of REW is to help me deal with some room issues.

Thanks, and many cheers,

Ernie Whalley


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is it possible to transfer the factory data to a spread sheet or whatever file type that REW uses?


Yep, very simple. The mic calibration files are text files (even though they have a .cal extension), and consist of a list indicating frequency, response, phase. The phase is not needed. There should be a space between the frequency and response entries. Any frequency increments are allowed as REW fills in the blanks.

Download a mic cal file and drop it into Windows notepad to see the format. Create a file in notepad and save it, then change the extension to .cal. Load it into REW and examine the files graph for errors.

brucek


----------



## Sailor_Ernie (Oct 27, 2009)

brucek said:


> Yep, very simple. The mic calibration files are text files (even though they have a .cal extension), and consist of a list indicating frequency, response, phase. The phase is not needed. There should be a space between the frequency and response entries. Any frequency increments are allowed as REW fills in the blanks.
> 
> Download a mic cal file and drop it into Windows notepad to see the format. Create a file in notepad and save it, then change the extension to .cal. Load it into REW and examine the files graph for errors.
> 
> brucek


brucek,

Wow! - Thanks for the quick reply and info. I'll be sure to do that in mid December when I get home from Bonita Springs FL.
Cheers,
Ernie Whalley


----------

